# iTunes for Windows



## elibo17

Hy...every single time I open iTunes I receive this message: Windows System components that iTunes requires are missing or corrupted, iTunes might be unable to launch or communicate with iPod or iPhone !!!! After I click ''continue'' iTunes launches normally...my iTunes version is 7.4.3 and when I upgrade to a new version the program doesn't start anymore, even though it does appear in Windows Task Manager...so I have to downgrade back to the 7.4.3 version and it is very frustrating...I don't recall anybody having this problem with itunes like I am and I haven't found any solution, not even on the Apple website...I'm running MS XP SP2 Professional...
P.S. A couple of months ago I reinstalled my operating system because of a technical problem and before reinstalling I didn't uninstall iTunes and after reinstalling Windows I noticed that a lot of the old iTunes and iPod files where still on my hard drive...could this have affected the program in any way ??


----------



## Vizy

elibo17 said:


> Hy...every single time I open iTunes I receive this message: Windows System components that iTunes requires are missing or corrupted, iTunes might be unable to launch or communicate with iPod or iPhone !!!! After I click ''continue'' iTunes launches normally...my iTunes version is 7.4.3 and when I upgrade to a new version the program doesn't start anymore, even though it does appear in Windows Task Manager...so I have to downgrade back to the 7.4.3 version and it is very frustrating...I don't recall anybody having this problem with itunes like I am and I haven't found any solution, not even on the Apple website...I'm running MS XP SP2 Professional...
> P.S. A couple of months ago I reinstalled my operating system because of a technical problem and before reinstalling I didn't uninstall iTunes and after reinstalling Windows I noticed that a lot of the old iTunes and iPod files where still on my hard drive...could this have affected the program in any way ??



ok, lets sort out this problem here. U say u have old iTunes and iPod files on your harddrive still??? Like what? music files? is your harddrive partitioned? u reformatted right? then the files should be gone completely.  

the error message is worrying. after it says something like that, does ur iPod or iPhone get recognized? try downloading iTunes manually...u never know.


----------



## elibo17

Vizy93 said:


> ok, lets sort out this problem here. U say u have old iTunes and iPod files on your harddrive still??? Like what? music files? is your harddrive partitioned? u reformatted right? then the files should be gone completely.
> 
> the error message is worrying. after it says something like that, does ur iPod or iPhone get recognized? try downloading iTunes manually...u never know.



Yes...I still have the old iPod music and photo files...my hard-drive is partitioned but I didn't reformatted...yes, my iPod works FINE...and I have tryed manual download but with no luck...someone said to delete all the .reg files, everything that's from Apple to remove it from the system, and then reinstall...


----------



## patrickv

elibo17 said:


> Hy...every single time I open iTunes I receive this message: Windows System components that iTunes requires are missing or corrupted, iTunes might be unable to launch or communicate with iPod or iPhone !!!! After I click ''continue'' iTunes launches normally...my iTunes version is 7.4.3 and when I upgrade to a new version the program doesn't start anymore, even though it does appear in Windows Task Manager...so I have to downgrade back to the 7.4.3 version and it is very frustrating...I don't recall anybody having this problem with itunes like I am and I haven't found any solution, not even on the Apple website...I'm running MS XP SP2 Professional...
> ??



my boss had the same problem, itunes would not open, after it did it gave the error about communication to ipods and ipones just like you mentioned, but i got a solution to that, it can help you (maybe or maybe not) but you can try

link
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=305999


----------



## elibo17

patrickv said:


> my boss had the same problem, itunes would not open, after it did it gave the error about communication to ipods and ipones just like you mentioned, but i got a solution to that, it can help you (maybe or maybe not) but you can try
> 
> link
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=305999



I tried that once, but it didn't help...and my error message does not appear if I make an update...I doesn't open at all, but shows in Windows Task Manager...I'll try deleting the .reg files and other old iTunes files from my computer and hope that will work...


----------



## elibo17

Hy guys...well I uninstalled the old version and deleted iTunes from the registry, then I installed the lastest version and big surprise, it still doesn't launch (but still appears as running in Task Manager)...I just don't know what to do anymore...


----------

